# Drying Wood With The Microwave.



## SoSickMinded (May 29, 2012)

I found a half way decent fork and I wanted to try and work on it just to have something to do, but I don't know how to dry it with the microwave. I've heard people say 30-45sec bursts before, but I've still got no clue how to know when it's dry and if I put it in a plastic bag, should i leave it partially open or closed?
Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't put it in a plastic bag ... you want the moisture to escape.

When using the microwave, I use a 30-45 second burst, take it out and let it cool about an hour or more. Then I do it again. When I no longer get a moisture cloud in the microwave, I figure that is enough.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

there's a TON of how tos, search "microwave drying" in the search bar.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I put mine in a zip lock back with a paper towel in with it. I close the bag, but don't seal it all the way.

I do it in 30-40 sec bursts mostly, but I usually set the time high and just watch it.

Once you see moisture forming in the bag, take it out (let it cool a bit) and wipe the condensation from the bag.

I also check the paper towel, and replace it when it is somewhat wet.

I continue this process when it looks like minimum moister is forming on the bag.

Make sure you cut the forks/handle long so you can cut down the parts that crack.

Experiment and as pop stated there are a few threads that talk about this, and you will find other techniques that worked for others.

LGD


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Charles said:


> Don't put it in a plastic bag ... you want the moisture to escape.
> 
> When using the microwave, I use a 30-45 second burst, take it out and let it cool about an hour or more. Then I do it again. When I no longer get a moisture cloud in the microwave, I figure that is enough.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Exactly, how I do it also. One thing to add is that if you notice a slight smell of burning wood, it's dry enough.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What LGD said but I seal the bag and remove it when it inflates and dry it out between.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Don't put it in a plastic bag ... you want the moisture to escape.
> 
> When using the microwave, I use a 30-45 second burst, take it out and let it cool about an hour or more. Then I do it again. When I no longer get a moisture cloud in the microwave, I figure that is enough.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Exactly, how I do it also. One thing to add is that if you notice a slight smell of burning wood, it's dry enough.








[/quote]or if it bursts into flames!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

YA. What everyone else said except the bursting into flames part. Although if you do it to much you can burn the wood.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the point of putting it in a zip lock bag so it doesn't dry out too fast and split? I just have never had a piece of wood split before drying it the
microwave and never use a zip bag. Wood varies as well as humidity etc so just wondering?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sean said:


> Is the point of putting it in a zip lock bag so it doesn't dry out too fast and split? I just have never had a piece of wood split before drying it the
> microwave and never use a zip bag. Wood varies as well as humidity etc so just wondering?


Multiple of reasons

You won't get your microwave messy .. and piss off your wife








You also can monitor the progress better, with the fork in a bag you will see when moisture extraction stops, this way you won't have to wait until it bursts into flames









LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ziploc has a bags for storing fresh produce. Gallon bags with moisture vents all over. They're awesome. I use these.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Is the point of putting it in a zip lock bag so it doesn't dry out too fast and split? I just have never had a piece of wood split before drying it the
> microwave and never use a zip bag. Wood varies as well as humidity etc so just wondering?


Multiple of reasons

You won't get your microwave messy .. and piss off your wife








You also can monitor the progress better, with the fork in a bag you will see when moisture extraction stops, this way you won't have to wait until it bursts into flames









LGD
[/quote]

Ah, ok, thanks for the tips. I was just winging it on 35 second bursts and when pulling the wood out hearing the hiss and seeing the steam coming off
the wood. As soon as I see no more steam, I figure I'm pretty much done after a couple more zaps for good measure.
Ok, on the bag for keeping the micro clean. Fact is I never have to cover my wood because it's clean before I stick it in.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sean said:


> Is the point of putting it in a zip lock bag so it doesn't dry out too fast and split? I just have never had a piece of wood split before drying it the
> microwave and never use a zip bag. Wood varies as well as humidity etc so just wondering?


Multiple of reasons

You won't get your microwave messy .. and piss off your wife








You also can monitor the progress better, with the fork in a bag you will see when moisture extraction stops, this way you won't have to wait until it bursts into flames









LGD
[/quote]

Ah, ok, thanks for the tips. I was just winging it on 35 second bursts and when pulling the wood out hearing the hiss and seeing the steam coming off
the wood. As soon as I see no more steam, I figure I'm pretty much done after a couple more zaps for good measure.
Ok, on the bag for keeping the micro clean. Fact is I never have to cover my wood because it's clean before I stick it in.
[/quote]

Yeah but if you ever do over cook one or you have a particullarly smelly type of wood, your foods going to taste funny for ages...


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> What LGD said but I seal the bag and remove it when it inflates and dry it out between.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Listen to Charles, his method is the one I use. Just make sure you dry the fork as soon as you strip it of bark. If you let it set even a night it WILL crack. Don't strip em' until you are ready nuke em' is my rule.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Easier to see when the moisture is gone if you put it in a zip lock bag. I blew up a fork once cuz I didn't know how dry it was. No need for a paper towel -- serves no purpose. Just make sure the bag is dry inside before each burst.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Easier to see when the moisture is gone if you put it in a zip lock bag. I blew up a fork once cuz I didn't know how dry it was. No need for a paper towel -- serves no purpose. Just make sure the bag is dry inside before each burst.


You are right the paper towel service no purpose in the drying process of the fork, but I finds it to be helpful when wiping the inside of the bag between nukes and by catching some of the moisture. It isn't necessary though









LGD


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

The very best way to dry wood is by allowing it to dry on itself. Microway is faster, but natural dry allows the wood to mature providing a better grain.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm with you Xidoo, let it dry naturally, it's fool proof.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No ones debating that natural drying is best, but some times you just have a itch you have to scratch....


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have used both ways and as I stated before natural dryig is better. I burned a fork in the microwave, when I thought that was coming out of it was vapor, but it was white smoke.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> No ones debating that natural drying is best, but some times you just have a itch you have to scratch....


and this type of itch you won't have to explain to your wife when coming home after a late night


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> I have used both ways and as I stated before natural dryig is better. I burned a fork in the microwave, when I thought that was coming out of it was vapor, but it was white smoke.


Drying is drying. If you do it right.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

How long is appropriate to let the wood dry naturally?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Depends in where you live, humidity, wood species,etc, but the general rule of thumb is one year for every inch of thickness of the wood.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Like dayhiker says drying is drying but I would also think a fork that has been left alone to dry for a year is more valuable than a nuked one... Even though you might not necessarily be able to always tell. A fork seems more special when dried over time. My 2c.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Like dayhiker says drying is drying but I would also think a fork that has been left alone to dry for a year is more valuable than a nuked one... Even though you might not necessarily be able to always tell. A fork seems more special when dried over time. My 2c.


But it really isn't special. If you didn't know whether the fork was dried naturally before you feasted your eyes upon it, you wouldn't know the difference. It is all in your mind. Oh yes, lest we forget, sometimes we need to do the reverse of hastening the drying process. We need to slow it instead. I've had many a fork crack while drying, even with painted ends.


----------

